# Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, advise please....



## mos187 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Guyz...
im planning on getting a new mobo, so one of the options is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, couldnt find much reviews for it, so please advice, is it good for gaming needz or not....
thnx..


----------



## panchoman (Sep 29, 2007)

all gigabyte p35 boards are very good. must make sure from the specs that you have what you want.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

they are good and stable but not really super fast, built more for stabilty and reliabilty than speed. They oc like demons. They are by no means slow just not ultra fast either.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> they are good and stable but not really super fast, built more for stabilty and reliabilty than speed. They oc like demons. They are by no means slow just not ultra fast either.



a gigabyte dq6 has a higher fsb then the asus p5k deluxe..


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

panchoman said:


> a gigabyte dq6 has a higher fsb then the asus p5k deluxe..




Sure it does but my Old Evga 680i would do maybe max 500 fsb but it is still faster than my new Gigabyte board with the chip at the same clock speed. Just because the FSB is higher doesn't mean the board is faster it helps but it has to do with chipset and tweaking by the motherboard company. Example I ordered a Asus PK5W-E very fast board but it's so fincky with ram because it is so aggresive It wouldn't boot with my micron d9 chips. However, this Gigabyte board booted right away and is slightly slower. Its like relaxing your ram timing it makes you chip run at a higher clock speed and more stable but the whole system might be slower than say a lower clocked chip with tighter ram timing.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 29, 2007)

*here is a cool shot of my board all at default voltages nothing changed.*

I realize this is not all that fast but still for defaults it's cool.


----------



## joseph (Sep 29, 2007)

*Gigabyte GA-P35T-DQ6*

hello all there i need help with my motherboard i got it last week and it says only DDR3 is there away anyone can tell me if it takes DDR2 and thanks


----------



## panchoman (Sep 29, 2007)

some boards take only ddr2 and others take only ddr3, make sure you pick the right ones.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2007)

it IS ddr3 only it seems-

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2999


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 30, 2007)

joseph said:


> hello all there i need help with my motherboard i got it last week and it says only DDR3 is there away anyone can tell me if it takes DDR2 and thanks



Get a refund....


----------



## keakar (Oct 3, 2007)

joseph said:


> hello all there i need help with my motherboard i got it last week and it says only DDR3 is there away anyone can tell me if it takes DDR2 and thanks



the reason you paid so much for it is because the design that it takes ddr3 only

thats why its important to read all those boring specs and not just go by what you here


----------



## keakar (Oct 3, 2007)

mos187 said:


> Hey Guyz...
> im planning on getting a new mobo, so one of the options is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L, couldnt find much reviews for it, so please advice, is it good for gaming needz or not....
> thnx..



everything i read about it says it is the exact same board as the GA-P35-DS3R but it doesnt have the raid feature

i saw many reviews where it said it was the same board but without the overclocking features and raid


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont know about the overclocking features,but no raid means it only has the ich9 sb not the ich9R which has native raid.

to raid or not to raid,that is the question.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the DS3L and I love it. It clocks like a demon and has some nice features. Beware of the Northbridge cooler, it NEEDS a fan on it, it will soar over 55*C without a fan on it.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I have the DS3L and I love it. It clocks like a demon and has some nice features. Beware of the Northbridge cooler, it NEEDS a fan on it, it will soar over 55*C without a fan on it.


use this on your northbridge even under orthos prime I don't hit over 45c and usually under regular load 37c thats when oced.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Use this on the south bridge  EVERCOOL EC-VC-RF



and these on the mostfits


----------



## JC316 (Oct 3, 2007)

I will certainly do that. Currently, I have an Athlon XP CPU fan hot glued to it.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 4, 2007)

JC316 said:


> I will certainly do that. Currently, I have an Athlon XP CPU fan hot glued to it.



Here is an example of my temps after orthos for 45 minutes and my bus pumped up wth my new northbridge cooler. This is with the case closed the systems temp is the northbridge temp.


----------

